

Exploiting CVE-2011-2461 on Google.com - adamnemecek
http://blog.mindedsecurity.com/2015/03/exploiting-cve-2011-2461-on-googlecom.html

======
casca
The presentation: [http://www.slideshare.net/ikkisoft/the-old-is-new-again-
cve2...](http://www.slideshare.net/ikkisoft/the-old-is-new-again-
cve20112461-is-back)

The testing tool:
[https://github.com/ikkisoft/ParrotNG/](https://github.com/ikkisoft/ParrotNG/)

~~~
peri
Disclaimer for those who don't know: please please please do not run this code
against hosts or on networks you do not 100% control or have permission to
exceed authorized access on. Your school or workplace will not find this kind
of research funny when you accidentally take down a server.

